
Car.o.l – An A.I.-Powered Exercise Bike That Gets You Fit in 40 Seconds - carolfitai
https://carolfitai.com/
======
carolfitai
Designed for busy people, CAR.O.L provides the minimum effective dose of
exercise by using clinically proven high intensity interval training (HIIT)
principles programmed into its A.I.-powered stationary bike. Riders receive
the same cardio benefits of a 45-minute jog in less than nine minutes by
performing two 20-second sprints at their perfectly calculated resistance.

Each rider can track their progress through CAR.O.L’s built-in touchscreen and
its mobile app, including a proprietary Octane Score measuring their fitness
level (power per heartbeat). Every CAR.O.L account is connected to the cloud,
allowing users to resume each ride at their latest resistance level, whether
they are using a CAR.O.L bike at home, work or the gym.

